#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Danstheater Feestpaleis

## kosi

http://www.feestpaleis.be/technical/

Een lijstje van wat er ongeveer bij ons hangt en wat foto's voornamelijk de zolder  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Om de lampjes regelmatig uit te blazen:

Een rackje dimmers en switchpacks:

het betere dimwerk:

overzcihtje met een deel van de structuur:

1 van de 3 takeltjes(ingebouwd in een brandwerende kist) waar heel de nest aanhangt:

een 2de takeltje:

beetje stroom voor de keet:

Nog wat stroom:

sturing en voeding ventilatie:


De rest van de foto's staan op http://www.feestpaleis.be/technical/pics/index.htm. Ik ga proberen van de foto's van het licht zelf ook te verzamelen.

----------


## ralph

Kosi,

Het is de bedoeling dat je hier een aantal plaatjes post, daar wat toelichting over geeft, een linkje met alleen de melding: kijk es op mijn site is NIET de bedoeling.

edit: kijk, das inderdaad de bedoeling zo, thnx

----------


## kosi

Zoals beloofd foto's van wat licht
SL's in blauw: 

laser op spiegelbolle, altijd mooi:

en we hebben da naar't schijnt in full color:

of met wizards erbij:

ledtubes:

shutter wat lang laten opstaan:

de zaal:



filmpjes vind je op onze site: www.feestpaleis.be/movies

----------


## marciano

ziet er heel mooi uit vooral met die full color laser

----------


## driesmees

Hey kosi,

ben jij zelf LJ in het feestpaleis? Ik woon er namelijk niet ver van.
Heb je ook een materiaallijstje?


Groetjes,
Dries

----------


## Rock On

Petje af! Zeer sjiek allemaal.
Hier kan menig swingpaleis een puntje aan zuigen! Zeker in nl. is het af en toe diep droevig gesteld met de technische installaties van clubs en disco's. Veel is met hoge snelheid in een oud pand geplempt met de gedachte: "dat pakken we bij de verbouwing over 5 jaar wel aan". Met als gevolg dat het na 15 jaar nog steeds een bende is want er is vanalles bijgeklust enzo. 
Nogmaals, bedankt voor deze wijze les!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mark-LED

Ziet er idd leuk uit, maare:

wat moet ik me hierbij voorstellen?

----------


## DJ_matthias

> wat moet ik me hierbij voorstellen?



aankomen op eigen risico :Big Grin:

----------


## Decitech

> Ziet er idd leuk uit, maare:
> 
> wat moet ik me hierbij voorstellen?



 :Confused:   :EEK!: 

http://www.feestpaleis.be/movies/11-03-06.wmv


En wat gebeurt hier op: 00:16 seconde?

----------


## kosi

> http://www.feestpaleis.be/movies/11-03-06.wmv
> En wat gebeurt hier op: 00:16 seconde?



Pyro's  :Smile:  het feestpaleis heeft altijd al een mooie pyro installatie gehad, maar er werkt enkel gewerkt met verschillende soorten confetti's. Tot ik op Plaza de invoerder van Le Maitre was tegengekomen en sinsdien tja... Airburst met Loud Report, starbursts, noem maar op. 

Dries >> ik zit daar 6 dagen op 7 (za en zo lightjockey), je mag altijd eens binnenspringen: week, weekend speelt geen film stuur me juist ff ne mail.

----------


## kosi

het fijne van heel deze keet is dat wij 1 grote zware basis constructie hebben die voorzien is om zaken zoals de alomgekende spin, de armen uit versuz en nog andere dingen aan op te hangen. (tnx technoconstruct). Om de 3-4 maand wordt daar gans de boel verandert en dat maakt het wel boeiend.

----------


## VERVALLEN

Ik ben al jaren lid van het feestpaleis te Beervelde. Ik vind het er enorm tof te vertoeven en de licht en lasershow zijn er steeds de max! Enkel jammer dat hun laser stuk was toen ik er was.

Maar ja, dan doen ze met de sl-250's wat meer he!

Ook de rook vind ik verbeterd! Nu denk ik (niet zeker) dat ze een ZR-33 gebruiken ipv 2 kopjes van een club system.
Geeft veel meer output! Nadeel: vullen van de bussen liquide.



Kosi, gebruiken jullie ook de JEM PRO ZR-mix van rookvloeistof? Ik denk dat omdat de rook ruikt naar die liquide! Ik ken die want wij gebruiken die liquide ook veel!
De BESTE die er is - JEM!

----------


## driesmees

Staat letterlijk op de site:
2 heads JEM Club smake
1 ZR33
1 MDG APS CE Hazer

Ze gebruiken beide dus...

@ LJ-Martin: van waar ben jij ergens? Misschien moeten we samen eens bij kosi langsgaan hè ;-)

----------


## kosi

> Enkel jammer dat hun laser stuk was toen ik er was.
> 
> Maar ja, dan doen ze met de sl-250's wat meer he!
> 
> Ook de rook vind ik verbeterd! Nu denk ik (niet zeker) dat ze een ZR-33 gebruiken ipv 2 kopjes van een club system.
> Geeft veel meer output! Nadeel: vullen van de bussen liquide.
> 
> Kosi, gebruiken jullie ook de JEM PRO ZR-mix van rookvloeistof? Ik denk dat omdat de rook ruikt naar die liquide! Ik ken die want wij gebruiken die liquide ook veel!
> De BESTE die er is - JEM!



De laser tja, oud beestje...alles zou nu opgelost moeten zijn voor een paar jaar. En net toevallig in dezelfde periode nieuwe lampies voor de SL's  :Smile:  
Voor de smoor gebruiken we nu een ZR 33, een magnum Pro en nog 1 kopje van de club smoke allen gevuld met de JEM ZR PRo Mix en gecombineerd met nen MDG Atmosphere. Die jem vloeistof is echt leuk. We hebben hier eerst een vat gewone jem vloeistof gehad, dan op de dool geraakt met van alle producten tot ik bij die ZR mix ben terecht gekomen. Zeer mooie witte rook die zeer lang blijft hangen. En het vullen tja valt wel mee, structuur komt toch elke week naar beneden (echt wel tot op de grond :Big Grin:  ) om pyro's aan te vullen, dus af en toe even kijken of er nog vloeistof in zit.

----------


## VERVALLEN

> Staat letterlijk op de site:
> 2 heads JEM Club smake
> 1 ZR33
> 1 MDG APS CE Hazer
> 
> Ze gebruiken beide dus...
> 
> @ LJ-Martin: van waar ben jij ergens? Misschien moeten we samen eens bij kosi langsgaan hè ;-)



Ik ben van Bornem (Mariekerke)
Feestpaleis is op +/- 45 min rijden vanuit hier.
Ok het is ver van de deur gezocht, maar 'k kom er graag.
Zeker met de happy hour  :Big Grin:

----------


## VERVALLEN

> De laser tja, oud beestje...alles zou nu opgelost moeten zijn voor een paar jaar. En net toevallig in dezelfde periode nieuwe lampies voor de SL's  
> Voor de smoor gebruiken we nu een ZR 33, een magnum Pro en nog 1 kopje van de club smoke allen gevuld met de JEM ZR PRo Mix en gecombineerd met nen MDG Atmosphere. Die jem vloeistof is echt leuk. We hebben hier eerst een vat gewone jem vloeistof gehad, dan op de dool geraakt met van alle producten tot ik bij die ZR mix ben terecht gekomen. Zeer mooie witte rook die zeer lang blijft hangen. En het vullen tja valt wel mee, structuur komt toch elke week naar beneden (echt wel tot op de grond ) om pyro's aan te vullen, dus af en toe even kijken of er nog vloeistof in zit.



 
De nieuwe MSD lampen voor de SL-250's heb ik duidelijk kunnen zien! Het is een relatief zware investering, maar als de lampen beginnen geel branden en minder fel ... tijd voor vervanging dan.

Hoelang doen jullie ongeveer met een MSD lamp ?


Welke lampen gebruiken jullie in de 812 scans? HTI-150 of CSS-150?  En hoelang gaan die dan zo mee? Langer of korter tov de msd?

Greets

----------


## kosi

de lampen worden normaal om het jaar vervangen. De lampen van de scans zijn HTI. De wizards worden dan weer gebruikt om wat lampen in stock te hebben die niet meer nieuw zijn, maar dan ook weer niet oud snapje, als er dan een sl met een kapotte lamp zit, dan is het verschil niet zo groot  :Smile:

----------


## DJ-Ridoo

JA!!
ik ben ook een goeie klant bij 't feestpaleis.

Bangelijke discotheek!! Altijd mega-lightshows, bangelijke muziek (vooral als de F.R.A.N.K. komt), een heel goede geluidsinstallatie en ook het happy hour tot 22u.

Binnekort nog is naar beervelde trekken se...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## tijn

Op de site staat te lezen dat jullie gebruik maken van een Enigma, Lightjockey en Chamsys. Welke gebruik je waarvoor, en heb je daar een bepaalde reden voor? Zowel de Enigma, Lightjockey en Chamsys zijn volgens mij ook in staat om de gehele boel aan te sturen..

Ziet er verder wel erg gaaf uit. Toch eens afzakken naar het zuiden ;-)

Groeten,

Tijn

----------


## kosi

Tijn, toch 1 die het merkt dat er iets niet klopt :Wink: 
Enigma en 1 lightjockey zijn van het Feestpaleis zelf, 2de lightjockey en Chamsys zijn van mezelf.

Mijn mening over Enigma: zeer leuk ding, zeker voor vaste installaties...maar persoonlijk vind ik hem veeeeeeeel te omslachtig om te programmeren en kan ik met de lightjockey veel meer en veel sneller.
de lightjockey's tja eerste 'lichttafel' die ik in men pollen kreeg, altijd wat aan vast gehouden zeker met de LJ Touch software in combinatie met touchscreens. 

De configuratie:
- 1 x lightjockey voor intelligent licht
- 1 x lightjockey voor conventioneel licht en de intelligente lampen die er bij gaan komen
- Enigma zit op dezelfde lijn als de 2de lightjockey en doet eigenlijk de toogverlichting.
- chamsys was ooit gekocht als soort van vervanger voor enigma, maar dat was geen goede keuze, nu wordt ie gebruikt als fader paneel voor de 2 lightjockeys (dmx-in) en enigma (dmx merger)

----------


## CoenCo

poeh.. ik wil dat faderpaneeltje van je wel ruilen tegen een MA 24/6  :Smile:

----------


## Dave C

> Tijn, toch 1 die het merkt dat er iets niet klopt
> Enigma en 1 lightjockey zijn van het Feestpaleis zelf, 2de lightjockey en Chamsys zijn van mezelf.
> 
> Mijn mening over Enigma: zeer leuk ding, zeker voor vaste installaties...maar persoonlijk vind ik hem veeeeeeeel te omslachtig om te programmeren en kan ik met de lightjockey veel meer en veel sneller.
> de lightjockey's tja eerste 'lichttafel' die ik in men pollen kreeg, altijd wat aan vast gehouden zeker met de LJ Touch software in combinatie met touchscreens. 
> 
> De configuratie:
> - 1 x lightjockey voor intelligent licht
> - 1 x lightjockey voor conventioneel licht en de intelligente lampen die er bij gaan komen
> ...



Dat heb ik mij ook afgevraagd waarom derzoveel lichtsturingen staan.
Waarom vindt je chamsys geen goede keuze? Enigma standpunt begrijp ik, is beetje veroudert maar lightjockey boven chamsys verkiezen? Ik heb ook ervaring met lightjockey en de dmx-in mogelijkheden maar  de chamsys gaat toch een heel pak verder. Persoonlijk zou ik die enigma en lightjockeys verkopen en met dat geld in de plaats 2 mini wings van chamsys aankopen en eventueel nog een artnet2dmx box. Genoeg faders/flash buttons voor direct access dan.

Alleja tes een persoonlijk zaak ook, als je gelukkig bent met die setup ben ik de laatste om te zeggen om er iets aan te veranderen.

Greetz
Dave

----------


## driesmees

Sory voor de kick hoor, maar welk model van chamsys wordt er eigenlijk gebruikt? Een Chamsys desk of een chamsys pc + wing?

----------


## lucken

Er wordt een PC + ChamSys PCwing gebruikt. 

Dat niet echt kan dienen om alles van een Enigma over te nemen is normaal. Omdat de Enigma o.a. meer direct access toetsen heeft.

Een Pc Wing met extra wing mag al geen probleem geven !

----------


## kosi

Nog wat verduidelijking over die lichttafels. Enigma is er altijd wat blijven bijhanegn voor de collega's lj's die er vroeger waren en geen ervaring hadden met andere tafels. Aangezien dat elke lamp via de discobar wordt aangestuurd, moeten mensen van bijvoorbeeld een kuisploeg of andere weten hoe de boel macheert. Dan laat ik liever enigma nog wat staan, zodat ze niet in de rest moeten beginnen prutsen.
Waarom het chamsys verhaal niet verder uitbreiden van gebruik? Tja op een moment geraak je gewoon aan functies van een bepaalde tafel en de manier van werken. Met Chamsys heb ik in het begin redelijk wat afgezien, ik wou dan ook lucken zijn eerste demotoestel hebben  :Stick Out Tongue:  met als gevolg wat kinderziektes. Nu met de vele aanpassingen in de software zou het mogelijk zijn om enigma volledig weg te laten maar ja... gewoontes he.

En als er iets zou gebeuren met eender welke tafel, je hebt altijd iets in reserve.

----------


## Kane

[quote=kosi;431713]Danstheater Feestpaleis

Een lijstje van wat er ongeveer bij ons hangt en wat foto's voornamelijk de zolder  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Hehe 

kou eens wa meer te weten komen over mijn weekends uitgaansplek 
dusjah even gegoogleld
enja wie komde dan tegen  :Stick Out Tongue:  
mss best even de lijst up to date houden ? 

Grts

----------


## kosi

> Hehe 
> 
> kou eens wa meer te weten komen over mijn weekends uitgaansplek 
> dusjah even gegoogleld
> enja wie komde dan tegen  
> mss best even de lijst up to date houden ? 
> 
> Grts



Lijstje van al bij al nog goed mee... De foto's daarentegen  :Smile: 
Ondertussen enkele togen en verdiepkes bijgebouwd...
In maart gaan we de constructie nog eens grondig veranderen en dan komen alle lampen er terug in.

Update:
komt nieuwe videowall, ledverlichting achter de schilderijen en treden, komen terug wat meer koppen in de brug en normaal gezien eindelijk de lang verwachte nieuwe lichttafel

----------


## Kane

> Update:
> komt nieuwe videowall, ledverlichting achter de schilderijen en treden, komen terug wat meer koppen in de brug en normaal gezien eindelijk de lang verwachte nieuwe lichttafel



Mooi mooi, nieuwe constructie hebbek al gezien denk ik.
zorg maar da wij de eerste foto genieters worden  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Grts

----------


## ljDavy

> Update:
> komt nieuwe videowall, ledverlichting achter de schilderijen en treden, komen terug wat meer koppen in de brug en normaal gezien eindelijk de lang verwachte nieuwe lichttafel



De nieuwe lichttafel ziet er mij wel een fantastisch ding uit  :Big Grin: 
Achter de schilderijen en treden is de verlichting inderdaad aan vervang toe, dat is me afgelopen zaterdag nog es opgevallen.
Ik krijg wel zin om es op excursie te komen  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Nog een vraagje, enkele maanden geleden had je eens CO2-jets hangen (toen nog in de centrale piramide), ben je nog van plan om die dingen nog eens, al dan niet definitief, terug te gebruiken?

----------


## kosi

> De nieuwe lichttafel ziet er mij wel een fantastisch ding uit 
> Achter de schilderijen en treden is de verlichting inderdaad aan vervang toe, dat is me afgelopen zaterdag nog es opgevallen.
> Ik krijg wel zin om es op excursie te komen 
> Nog een vraagje, enkele maanden geleden had je eens CO2-jets hangen (toen nog in de centrale piramide), ben je nog van plan om die dingen nog eens, al dan niet definitief, terug te gebruiken?



Yes yes de grand ma 2 staat er sinds zondag (iets vroeger dan gepland door een crash van 1 van de pc-sturingen). Grand MA 2 soft is natuurlijk nog niet volledig maar wel super om mee te werken. Wat staat er juist: Grand MA 2 ultra light + MA faderwing. (waarom geen light: dat 2de touchscreen, ingebouwd toetsenbord, ups en intensity wheel waren mij de opleg niet waard aangezien we hier nog 5 touchscreens hebben liggen, 3 ups-en en nog een zooi toetsenborden  :Smile:  )

De tredeverlichting val al bij al nog mee, de schilderijverlichting is zo hopeloos dat ze al maanden losgekoppeld is. De leds zouden van de zomer erin komen.

CO2 is een probleem. Als ze in de constructie zelf worden gehangen (vast) gaan de leidingen veel te lang worden waardoor je een groot deel van het effect kwijt bent. We zijn nog een beetje aan't kijken hoe we wat waar moeten plaatsen (co2 vat buiten, op zolder, op dak, waar de nozzle's het best komen, hoe de leidingen dan moeten lopen). Maar persoonlijk denk ik dat we eerst onze ventilatie gaan aanpassen voor de co2 er komt.

http://www.dj-lj.be/grandma/1.jpg
http://www.dj-lj.be/grandma/2.jpg
http://www.dj-lj.be/grandma/3.jpg
http://www.dj-lj.be/grandma/4.jpg
http://www.dj-lj.be/grandma/5.jpg

----------


## Kane

Jaja nieuwe lichttafel is helemaal top als je het mij zegt, 
vraag mj wal af wat ze in november van plan zijn...

----------


## kosi

> Jaja nieuwe lichttafel is helemaal top als je het mij zegt, 
> vraag mj wal af wat ze in november van plan zijn...



Als eerste eigenaar van Pioneer CDJ 2000  :Smile:  
De tredeverlichting is vervangen door warmwitte leds...
De schilderijverlichting is EINDELIJK vervangen door RGB leds...
VEEL LICHT  :Smile: 

Moest normaal nog iets in orde gebracht zijn, maar dat heeft wat vertraging opgelopen.. (normaal moet dat voor de feesten nog afgeraken)

http://www.dj-lj.be/feestpaleis/1.jpg
http://www.dj-lj.be/feestpaleis/2.jpg
http://www.dj-lj.be/feestpaleis/3.jpg
http://www.dj-lj.be/feestpaleis/4.jpg
http://www.dj-lj.be/feestpaleis/5.jpg
http://www.dj-lj.be/feestpaleis/6.jpg
http://www.dj-lj.be/feestpaleis/7.jpg
http://www.dj-lj.be/feestpaleis/8.jpg
http://www.dj-lj.be/feestpaleis/9.jpg
http://www.dj-lj.be/feestpaleis/10.jpg

----------


## tasplace

> Als eerste eigenaar van Pioneer CDJ 2000  
> De tredeverlichting is vervangen door warmwitte leds...



Je bent echt de eerste niet hoor  :Wink:

----------


## Didier

> - 8 x bass : JBL Array SP 128S
> - 8 x top : JBL Array XP 4894 
> - 4 x versterker Crown MA 3600 VZ met P.I.P. Clip module 
> - 4 x versterker Crown MA 2400 met P.I.P. Clip module
> - 2 x versterker Crown MA 1200 met P.I.P. Clip module



Is 1x MA3600vz genoeg voor 2x SP 128s? Deze levert 1565w aan 4ohm, de SP128s is 1600w aan 8 ohm. Ik denk dat de SP128s ook wel 2000 watt lust (MA5002)?

De reden dat ik dit vraag, is omdat ik nog op zoek ben naar een geschikte versterker voor mijn SP128s subjes.

----------


## Kane

> Als eerste eigenaar van Pioneer CDJ 2000



Jah de CDJ 2000 is het wel xp 
verlichting vind ik ook geslaagd ! 
maar wat doet Feestpaleis met het oude Pioneer CDJ 1000 set ? 

Grts !

----------


## kosi

> Je bent echt de eerste niet hoor



De moment dat wij ze kochten wel. Hier en daar stonden er al, maar deze waren niet van hen.

----------


## kosi

> Is 1x MA3600vz genoeg voor 2x SP 128s? Deze levert 1565w aan 4ohm, de SP128s is 1600w aan 8 ohm. Ik denk dat de SP128s ook wel 2000 watt lust (MA5002)?
> 
> De reden dat ik dit vraag, is omdat ik nog op zoek ben naar een geschikte versterker voor mijn SP128s subjes.



In bridge trekken die dat wel hoor. Je mag altijd eens langskomen om te komen luisteren. Moest je in de week tijd hebben, dan zetten we de boel gans open (wat in het weekend nooit gebeurd)

----------


## kosi

> Jah de CDJ 2000 is het wel xp 
> verlichting vind ik ook geslaagd ! 
> maar wat doet Feestpaleis met het oude Pioneer CDJ 1000 set ? 
> 
> Grts !



 
Die zijn verkocht.

----------


## tasplace

> De moment dat wij ze kochten wel.



Dat zeiden ze tegen mij ook.

----------

